

Show HN: A Modular MEAN(MongoDB, Express, Angular and Node) Seed with RequireJS - themissingstack
https://github.com/pyadav/mean-seed

======
themissingstack
MEAN is a framework for an easy starting point with
[MongoDB]([http://www.mongodb.org/](http://www.mongodb.org/)),
[Express]([http://expressjs.com/](http://expressjs.com/)),
[AngularJS]([http://angularjs.org/](http://angularjs.org/)), and
[Node.js]([http://www.nodejs.org/](http://www.nodejs.org/)) based applications
to solve the common issues with connecting those frameworks and help
developers use better practices while working with popular JavaScript
components.

It is designed to give you a quick and organized way to start developing MEAN
based web apps on nodejs backend server used to host a RESTful api using
express, remote/local MongoDB instance via Mongoose, and a frontend AngularJS
application.

Features implemented

\- A modular Directory Structure for Heavy APPLICATION (With separated client
and server workload)

\- A modular approach for Angular using lazy loading with RequireJS

\- Token based API Authentication

\- A custom bootstrap css has beed implemented if u want to change using less

\- A MongoDb Persistence data store is used

